# Cost of an 800HP Streetable build?



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I ran across a couple of write ups (first on lower block and then top end) for building an affordable 800HP single turbo 6.0L. "The goals for the project were: Build an LS engine to be a reliable and streetable daily driver capable of deep nine-second time slips" The write ups are pretty complete except for the final build cost (there are details on parts and machining sources). Their final determination after completion was..."Who would ever complain about an 800hp engine that idles like a stocker, and is capable of 25 mpg?"

Part I the lower end: NA + PSI = HP - Auto Enthusiast

Part II the top end: NA + PSI = HP - Auto Enthusiast

Does anybody have an opinion of what this build would cost? Seems like they had a lot of machine work done. "You’ve heard it before, it doesn’t matter whether the best parts are used, the most important part of any engine build is having proper machine work done." Agree or disagree?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the last platform I'm try to get 800HP out of.


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Last platform? I am currently going for 900+ with twins. Going to use boost controller to keep boost down when not needed. Also is my daily driver.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

What engine mods and drive train mods are you getting done to make sure that you have reliability when you unleash that 900+.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

grifter95 said:


> Last platform? I am currently going for 900+ with twins. Going to use boost controller to keep boost down when not needed. Also is my daily driver.


That's what he said, last platform, and I agree, both the car and the engine. There are easier engines to reach that goal with and much easier vehicles to get that power to the ground with. But even if you do manage to accomplish an 800+ hp build or a 900+ hp build it's really not "streetable" even if you do drive it on the street. That doesn't mean that you can't....it's your car.


----------



## GobaltSS (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^ Agreed 900+ horsepower is going to be one hell of a beast on the road as a daily driver, but give er, why not?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

And don't forget the major suspension, brake and transmission upgrades. Plus a mini tub because any tire smaller than a 315 is going to get wasted under acceleration.


----------

